# Kodak: no more B&W paper!



## Mumfandc (Jun 15, 2005)

Just got online right now, and noticed the headline on Yahoo! "Kodak to Discontinue Black and White Paper".

That really stinks! I've just gotten into Kodak's B&W Polymax Fine Art paper. Is anyone going to be hoarding anything in their freezers now?


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

That does stink, even though it just occured to me I've never used Kodak paper in the darkroom.   I pretty much go between Ilford and Agfa.


----------



## santino (Jun 16, 2005)

as long as Kodak produces Tri-X I'll be happy


----------



## terri (Jun 22, 2005)

I was talking a bit more about this with my husband last night. Apparently it's a pretty big blow to their outfit (aerial photography) since their camera produces a 9"x9" negative, and Kodak was the only producer of 10x10 paper. They've used it exclusively for the state of GA for virtually as long as it's been made. 

I've been thinking about it only in terms of private use, and there is little effect on me, personally. But there are lots of repercussions to other industries. They'll end up using 11x14 paper, of course, which they can get elsewhere - but the cost will be higher and that's not what state budgets like to hear. :thumbdown:


----------



## 303villain (Jun 28, 2005)

i think ive only used kodak paper once, and i only used it for doing things like contact sheets and test strips, but we talked alot about this in my photo class last semester, it does suck that they finally did away with it.


----------

